# New tool handle and Tutorial



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I made a new handle for a P & N bowl gouge I bought a little while back. I used a piece of walnut I had lying around. I also took a bunch of step by step pictures and made a tutorial out of them. If anyone is interested, send me an email at:
[email protected]
free of course.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm sending you an email right now. Very nice handle Mike.


----------



## dominic16 (May 17, 2009)

man! very nice handle. the walnut was a very good choice. love it!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Mike, I would be more than appreciative to receive your tutorial. I have asked for some P & N tools myself for my birthday, and have never made a tool handle before. Great job on the handle. Just out of curiosity, are the "groove rings" in the handle for grip, or for looks?
Ken


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

He Kenbo,
The rings are there for both. I like the looks, but they do provide some good grip too. Plus they're fun to do. I emailed you the file today.
Mike


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice handle Mike. A day too late on the tutorial though..... I just finished mine last night....

Going to send you an email to see if you had any different steps than I did though. I had a few, "how am I going to do that?" moments.....


----------

